# getting past the dogs



## lucky left (Jul 30, 2008)

hey. i wanna take a nice little trip to another state, and i was considering bringin some smoke wit me. has anyone tried to bring some bud on a plane? how did you disguise the smell from dogs. anyone have any tips tricks or suggestion on how to cover the smell so that good ol german shepard wont smell a thing. any info would be appreciated

-Lucky Left


----------



## LowRider (Jul 30, 2008)

not sure if we can even talk about this on here but to answer your question the best place is to keep it on you (tape to your balls, or where ever)  NEVER put it in a bag of luggage.  the chances of you getting searched is slim and i mean slim.  best place is to hide it on one self.  you won't mask it with anything.  a dog has more than 220 million olfactory receptors in its nose, while humans have only 5 million.  be safe and just dont risk it


----------



## Megatron (Jul 30, 2008)

YOu'd have a better chance of not getting caught asking every person you meet at your destination if you could buy some.. (but were not supposta be talkin about that either)


----------



## pussum (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this thread should be closed down. You are a dumb dumb person for trying something like that. Do you understand the implications of your actions should you get caught? Enjoy federal prison.


----------



## Fadeux (Jul 30, 2008)

No Metal on your person, buy fresh baggies the day that you leave. Triple bag it. Most dogs in airports are bomb dogs, not drug dogs. Tape your small stash to the inside of your thigh using masking tape. Remember, if you are nervous about anything at all, you have the full right to refuse search at anytime, and can leave. You may miss your flight, but you'll miss it anyway if you get caught. 

Dont know why you guys are whining about shutting this thread down, its a perfectly legit question.


----------



## lucky left (Jul 30, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> No Metal on your person, buy fresh baggies the day that you leave. Triple bag it. Most dogs in airports are bomb dogs, not drug dogs. Tape your small stash to the inside of your thigh using masking tape. Remember, if you are nervous about anything at all, you have the full right to refuse search at anytime, and can leave. You may miss your flight, but you'll miss it anyway if you get caught.
> 
> Dont know why you guys are whining about shutting this thread down, its a perfectly legit question.



hey thanks


----------



## Hick (Jul 30, 2008)

..LOL.. .. "IMHO".. if you have the 'balls' to tape it to your thigh, and walk through airport security. Even if they DO search you, they will be so impressed, so engrossed, with the '_size_' of those suckers, they won't see the bag anyway... 

  I actually did "smuggle" a little on the plane in the luggage, to AK last summer. I packed away in the o' womans. "feminine" products. Razor bladed the cellophane, and razor bladed the individual packages. "Stuffed" the ... 'applicators' with buds, slipped them back into their respective packages, and a couple drops of super glue to reseal them. 
  I do advise after handling the buds, o use rubber gloves, or 'at least' wash your hands real well, before resealing them. Just to avoid any 'residual' odor transfer.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 30, 2008)

from my knowledge,  if you going just other state, why dont you take car as your trip? but I did remeber myself I was a tropper by going to plane to Detroit, Mich. and chicago, ILL in different times and every other weeks,  it was fun,  I managed brought one quart to half oz... just email me, we ll see what we  can do..  but if going to other country,   I wouldnt take the risk, but rather to taste their own strands  I dont think we can post ever far than we can talk about this?
what I did, for example, inside of the jean, i cut the inside jean seam that is double seam..  only cut inside,  slide though the bags into that hole, then wear your belt,   not hard, I played with guard dogs alot, it didnt bother em, I was suprised after 2 to 3 times...  just to be cool thats all, you do not want give cops hard time at all.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 30, 2008)

dude its not worth it.

it really isn't 

after 911, security @ airports is very high.


----------



## lucky left (Jul 30, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> from my knowledge,  if you going just other state, why dont you take car as your trip? but I did remeber myself I was a tropper by going to plane to Detroit, Mich. and chicago, ILL in different times and every other weeks,  it was fun,  I managed brought one quart to half oz... just email me, we ll see what we  can do..  but if going to other country,   I wouldnt take the risk, but rather to taste their own strands  I dont think we can post ever far than we can talk about this?
> what I did, for example, inside of the jean, i cut the inside jean seam that is double seam..  only cut inside,  slide though the bags into that hole, then wear your belt,   not hard, I played with guard dogs alot, it didnt bother em, I was suprised after 2 to 3 times...  just to be cool thats all, you do not want give cops hard time at all.



this idea actually sounds do-able. i asked around my neighborhood, and i kept hearin about this peanut butter method. where u put the bud in a bag. dip it in some peanut butter, and put it in another bag. is there any truth to this rumor. sounds kinda far fetched to me but i kept hearing it


----------



## kaotik (Jul 30, 2008)

funny this thread comes up today.
i might be going to alberta to work for a bit, and have been debating if/how i'll take any with me.

i know i'll probably atleast take a bit (i'm in canada, so a few joints wont get me much problem.. plus i'm epileptic. if anything, they'll hassel me over all my meds.. though that may not be good. finding weed, then a bunch of pills.. they may think i'm a mule)

thinking i may just roll some and fill a smoke pack, and reseal it (so it looks unopened. because i will have a few packs of cigs in my bag, so it may not get noticed.. 

i dunno though. i'm kinda schizo as it is, and will be a nervous wreck already. even when i've done nothing i always look so guilty.


----------



## lucky left (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^lol dag


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 30, 2008)

keyster

LOL


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 31, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> dude its not worth it.
> 
> it really isn't
> 
> after 911, security @ airports is very high.


 
More so on the bomb, "terrorist" bullshit.


Not really stepped up on the "weed taped to your balls" end though.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 31, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> this idea actually sounds do-able. i asked around my neighborhood, and i kept hearin about this peanut butter method. where u put the bud in a bag. dip it in some peanut butter, and put it in another bag. is there any truth to this rumor. sounds kinda far fetched to me but i kept hearing it


 
Seems like a dog, would smell the peanut butter and 
want to lick it.


And if you had it taped to your balls.... THen that
would be kind of awkward. Unless you are into that sort of thing:hubba: 



:48:


----------



## lucky left (Jul 31, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> Seems like a dog, would smell the peanut butter and
> want to lick it.
> 
> 
> ...



well in all honesty. i live in one of those "not so great parts of america". so usually when i buy bud, it comes from someone nuts, and i place it directly in mine, to avoid problem with the local authorities. lol sounds funny wen u read it but its our way here


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 31, 2008)

jeez im glad i dont live in that part of america lol.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 31, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> well in all honesty. i live in one of those "not so great parts of america". so usually when i buy bud, it comes from someone nuts, and i place it directly in mine, to avoid problem with the local authorities. lol sounds funny wen u read it but its our way here


 
Oh thats all good mang. Your going to burn it anyway. So any ball fungus
should be removed due to the flames heat.

I was just saying watch out if you get a peaNUT licking dog who
wont leave your crotch alone.


----------



## LowRider (Aug 1, 2008)

Best option if going through airport is tape it to one self or like mentioned the double seemed around the belt are works also.  they also make pants for this.  searches are rare.  unless they think your suspicious.  keeping it in luggage is a no no.  the dogs are double trained genius (Iron Lotus).  they can smell for explosive as well as drugs.  Just because there more concentrated on bombs doesn't mean they didn't train there dogs for drugs.


----------



## Chanman (Aug 1, 2008)

put it in your prison wallet :bolt: 


or wrap it, then put vasaline around it and wrap it again that will conseal the smell, wont help again obvious searches but as far as a dog it will keep them at bay


----------



## crozar (Aug 1, 2008)

kill the oder but THC will still be quite potent
their is a way to kill all the odor from the buds il get back to you


----------



## spLIFTED (Aug 1, 2008)

many people over look this one small factor. It's not the actual product inside the bag that will get you caught, its not even the smell from the product inside the bag. hell... the majority of ziplock bags are air tight. Now why would you still get caught? 

Cannabis is resinous and smell is contain within that resin. When handling the product resin is then transferred to your hands. This is an oil base and pretty much will not wash off with only water or the rubbing of hands sometimes it takes alcohol or an alcohol base hand cleaner to do so. 

It is this transfer of resin/oil/smell to your "container" or "bags" that the dog picks up. 

WASH THE BAG, OR CONTAINER. with soap and water. wash it well. 

tape it where people would generally not touch due to some umm rules. 

wear body spray and new clean clothes, and don't act nervous. 


I hope this help.


his: LAX - Colorado, LAX - VIRGINIA, LAX - TEXAS

lax = big f%^kin airport.


----------



## lucky left (Aug 1, 2008)

Chanman said:
			
		

> put it in your prison wallet :bolt:
> 
> 
> or wrap it, then put vasaline around it and wrap it again that will conseal the smell, wont help again obvious searches but as far as a dog it will keep them at bay



yea that was another thing that i kept hearing about. sounds fairly easy.


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 7, 2008)

Chanman said:
			
		

> put it in your prison wallet :bolt:
> 
> 
> or wrap it, then put vasaline around it and wrap it again that will conseal the smell, wont help again obvious searches but as far as a dog it will keep them at bay



You can't conceal the smell. That is a myth. Smells can permeate any barrier, and dogs smell things like humans can see a stew. We see the carrots, onions, and celery, but we only smell "Stew." Dogs only see "stew" but can smell carrots, onions, celery. Thats how they are so good at finding drugs. They can separate the smell from all the other odors. Your only real chance at masking a smell is to use sterile containers. If you buy a fresh box of baggies, the day of, they will be uncontaminated with the permeated smell of weed. You triple bag your stash, (using rubber gloves of course) it will buy you a few hours before the smell permeates. Thats your only real chance of masking it. 

The only other way to mask it is with food that would obviously set a dog off. Then the handler just assumes its the food. I don't care for this option though, because it requires an active response on the dogs part, which will always raise suspicion. 

Just my thoughts...


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Aug 7, 2008)

get sterile bags, use gloves, wear clean clothes, put the weed in a bag, cover it in vaseline, bag it again, cover that bundle in peanut butter, bag it again, then tape it to your privates. lol. how bad do you want to smuggle it eh?


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 7, 2008)

some airports have air ionizers. http://images.google.com/imgres?img...1&hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en-us&sa=N 
i set one off in a prison when i went with my school, and i had nothing on me, but a sweatshirt that had been around weed smoke and what not.  was def pretty scary and embarrassing  but i didn't have anything so i wasn't worried,,lol it says it scan up to 420 people an hour l


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Aug 7, 2008)

wow. ive never seen those before.technology in the u.s. really has a way of depriving you of your personal rights. i cant believe they can test our pee and smell our clothes to find out what we do in the comforts of our own homes.


----------



## lucky left (Aug 9, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> some airports have air ionizers. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.gtpcorp.net/Site/image001.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gtpcorp.net/Site/Drug%26ExplosivesDetection.html&h=276&w=213&sz=9&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=ITH80l5vDxiNlM:&tbnh=114&tbnw=88&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dair%2Bpuff%2Bdrug%2Bdetection%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den-us%26sa%3DN
> i set one off in a prison when i went with my school, and i had nothing on me, but a sweatshirt that had been around weed smoke and what not.  was def pretty scary and embarrassing  but i didn't have anything so i wasn't worried,,lol it says it scan up to 420 people an hour l



great. jus*GOSH DARN* great. i aint *SOFT AND WARM AND CUDDELY* wit this. i decided to jus wait it out and blow down a quarter wen i get back. this man jus made me the most paranoid dude on the website lol


----------



## Tater (Aug 9, 2008)

Kaotik, trust me man I bet more than 80 percent of the people in this province smoke.  I don't know anyone that dosen't and that include both my sets of parents and my fiance's parents.  Just ask someone.  Try any pub type bar or hell BP's lounge lol.  You never know it might even be me you ask. hahaha


----------



## Tater (Aug 9, 2008)

Fadeux those are actually Barry Coopers thoughts, but you are right.


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Fadeux those are actually Barry Coopers thoughts, but you are right.



You are correct sir! That line about "my thoughts" was just my opinion about which method to take. The food method almost REQUIRES a response from the dogs to work, and that makes me nervous. It could be a better method if you have the personality to pull it off, but I prefer to stay passive. 

Everything about what drug dogs can smell came directly from Barry Cooper. I highly advise checking out his DVD's. If you use torrents, they are available for download almost anywhere. I am still fact checking them, but so far, they seem 100% legit...


----------



## crozar (Aug 9, 2008)

ive travelled many places , and the best way to find weed is through parks , however when approaching a smoker , greet them and tell them how life rules law sux then go talk in a clever manner which you can buy trust . after that he will ask you if your a cop , here you answer with honesty and look at him in the eyes , he will believe you because most of them think about money and you in the same time tell them i will surely give you a good tip for what you help me for , and thats it , ive been travelling and everywere i found myself i cant believe it .
well firstly its with friends but then when friends are not around i do the hunting , sometimes it take me 2 days max but remember after 4pm is the time at the parks . any park  and be patient


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey,

we went to vegas last year... the mrs and a good friend of mine were debating wether to take some weed to smoke. We were two chickens to do it so that was it.

At the airport my friend confesses that he brought the dub with him and that he was going to fly it. He was smart enough to not put it in his cases... he just taped the bag to the inside of his pants (betwen boxers and pants)...
We passed security no problem... they looked over our bags and did the security (normal, not heavy) thing and wala... 

That weed was the best weed i can remember in a while... Man... maybe it was the fact that we were almost dry in vegas.. or maybe it was some good weed... (Placebo Rulez)

CZ


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 9, 2008)

If you have a dog yourself, stick the weed up it's backside.

Nothing unusual if a sniffer dog starts sniffing it :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 9, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> hey. i wanna take a nice little trip to another state, and i was considering bringin some smoke wit me. has anyone tried to bring some bud on a plane? how did you disguise the smell from dogs. anyone have any tips tricks or suggestion on how to cover the smell so that good ol german shepard wont smell a thing. any info would be appreciated
> 
> -Lucky Left



If it's an option, it's a lot easier and safer to mail it.  I think I saw another post  here on the procedure - gloves, etc.


----------

